# List of Halloween related Gatherings/Conventions/Expos/Fests 2018



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please post your Halloween related gatherings, conventions, expos and fests here for 2018!

If you copy a list from any site, please credit the website you got the information from.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This list was created by scarytinker

Here's the list of 2018 Haunt Conventions. All listed cons have the 2018 date listed on their website.

January 12-15 New Orleans HAuNTcon http://hauntcon.com/
January 12-15 New Orleans Halloween & Party Expo https://www.halloweenpartyexpo.com
March 22-25 St Louis Transworld http://www.haashow.com/
April 7 La Mirada, CA Spookshow http://www.halloweenclub.com/Spook-Show
April 13-15 Portland West Coast Haunters Convention http://hauntersconvention.com
May 18-20 Alantic City National Haunters Convention http://www.halloweenshow.com/
May 25-27 Columbus Midwest Haunters Convention http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/
June 22-23 Ulster Park, NY Premier Haunted Attactions http://premierhaunttour.com/
July 14 Ocala, FL Southeast Halloween Enthusiast Convention http://www.sehec.com/
July 28-29 Long Beach Midsummer Scream http://midsummerscream.org/
August 3-5 Williamsburg, VA Scares That Care http://scaresthatcareweekend.com/
August 18-19 Dallas Halloween & HauntFest Show http://halloweenandhaunt.com/
September 8-10 Indianapolis Mask-Fest http://www.maskfest.com/


----------

